# feeding time..



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I kinda find it amussing to watch my baby fish "fry" I guess you would call them, but when I drop in the frozen beef heart or brine shrimp it gets amussing cause the rams get greedy and the "alfa" the biggest one will swim up top grab it bring it down to his declared spot and sit thier and guard, so then the other rams will come up and gang up on him, and well he is occupied by one, another will swim up real fast take a big chunk off it and swim away, and the chunks they take are so big that it drags thier front down and in turn the baby angelfish will come up and steal chunks off the piece that they just jacked and are swimming back to thier spot with, I guess you would have to see how they act to find it as amussing as i do.

So when do you stop calling them fry? And the breeder i got these little guys from said he never feeds the young fish flakes only beef heart and brine shrimp, but i started to give them flakes just in case they wherent getting anough of the other food and at first they didnt seem to like the flakes that much but now they ravish the flakes, so do you think it would be safe to give them flakes for the mid day feeding instead of brine shrimp or beef heart to save me a little money by cutting them back on the good stuff.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

chronoboy said:


> So when do you stop calling them fry?


That probably depends on the species. With the fish I have, I consider them to be juveniles (and no longer fry) when they attain 1.25".



chronoboy said:


> ...do you think it would be safe to give them flakes for the mid day feeding


Yes.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well none of them have reached a inch as for the rams they dont get any bigger then 3" from what I have been told, and the angels i guess would still be fry then cause thier about the size of a nickel now they where about dime size when i got them, still no color in them yet, but the rams are starting to get some very florescent blue to them, but still nothing compared to what the pics of thier parents looked like.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

its kinda fun watchin them grow, and seeing the changes they go through from being little transparent fish to the amazing looking fish they will become, had african cichlids pop out some babies but i always gave them to the LFS and friends before the other fish in the tank ate them.


----------

